# Illinois 2x MECA - first event April 19



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1427821714178887/

This is a double point show for both MECA and USACi that is being sponsored by Unique Sounds Audio and Detail in Mattoon, IL

MECA registration starts at 9am, runs start at 10am
$25 for members and $30 for non members.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USACi registration starts at 1pm, runs start at 2pm
$25 for members, $30 for non members.
$15 for each additional class

Event location is the Coles County airport near Mattoon, IL. 

Typically, these events have both SQ and SPL for MECA, but only SPL for USACi.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bumping this up... Ten days left to get ready. Is anyone else planning to attend?


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I will be in Omaha that day.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Eric, but I really wasn't expecting you to drive nearly 6 hours each way for a 2x event.  You surprised me once before when you showed up for a show in Springfield a couple years ago though.


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I keep trying to talk myself into doing it though. LOL

I was really thinking I was going to get points in '13 so I was going for it, and ended up 2 points short.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

[Announcer voice]
*
Sunday

Sunday

Sunday
*
[/Announcer voice]


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*DATE CHANGE Illinois 2x MECA - first event now May 3rd*

DATE HAS BEEN CHANGED TO MAY 3RD BECAUSE OF RAIN IN THE FORECAST. (EVENT LOCATION IS ON GRASS AND NOT A PAVED SURFACE) EVENT COORDINATOR WILL CHANGE IT OFFICIALLY WITH THE ORGANIZATIONS TOMORROW. THAT WILL MAKE IT A QUAD POINT WEEKEND ....KINDA... 2X IN BRAZIL, IN ON SAT AND 2X SUNDAY IN MATTOON, IL


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Bump for the show this Sunday, rescheduled from 2 weeks ago... The second half of a 4x weekend...


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I would have been the 3rd person in stock. That would have been awesome.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Actually, Eric, there were 4 competitors in stock this weekend. Two at the Brazil, IN. show and two others at the Mattoon show. Be on the lookout for the next round of events. We tried to convince the event coordinator to package these two together again when he does round two, probably in July. The towns are not far apart and several stayed the night in the area.


----------

